# Tires..of Course..d Or E Or Both



## Adam S. (Jun 11, 2012)

So here's the score...running up I-87 on Friday night when a Mustang comes flying up behind me then comes around me and then slams on the brakes to let me know that I'm only on 3 wheels. I pull over to see what the dealie is and I find a shredded right side wheel. So I pull out my jack and lug wrench only to realize I don't have the correct size...AWESOME! PCC/PCI FAIL! After an hour the AAA guy rolls up, helps me with change, takes my money and I'm on the way.

Wally-world, nearby, carried Goodyear Marathons in 225/75/15 but only D rated. Currently the trailer has E rated road rider st's on and so the question is, can I mix D and E rated tires on the 298RE (8000lbs'ish)?

Thanks all!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I would not mix them. The D's are probably like 2540lbs at 65 psi and the E's are like 2830 at 80psi - the obvious difference being that the heavier tire can carry more air pressure and therefore more weight. The second tire on the side where the tire failed may very well be weakend from holding up that side of the trailer all by itself.

What does it say on the sticker on the trailer? If the sticker calls for E range, I would definitely stick with them. If the sticker only calls for D's, you could probably get by with four new tires, but personally, if your wheels can handle the 80psi, I would stick with the E's.

A D might be OK for a spare to get you down the road to the next tire store.

We have Road Rider ST225/75R15 D's on our Outback 277RL (8400 lb gross) which should be fine, but will probably look for heavier D's when they are replaced - even if we only run them at 65psi.


----------

